# Looking after a little dog and guess what?



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We don't want to get another dog!!

Little Max is a dote, well behaved for a six month old and has been well settled in for the last three weeks that we have had him, but it hasn't made us want to get one when he goes back. 

For some people that will sound like heresy but there you are.

Ca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sensible enough. But if Max were a Golden ....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> For some people that will sound like heresy but there you are.
> Ca


Oh Ca, I can well understand ! We've had a succession of dogs over the years and we've loved them all but they have ruled our lives in that holidays have had to be planned round them and kennels paid for via a limited income. I'm sure 2 long walks a day is a good thing for everyone but when you've got to take a family too and it's raining heavily it's more of a chore !

We've had all big dogs- not always our choice- and a labrador, several children and a tiny caravan have tried our nerves at times. We had one dog who used to sleep on top of the underfloor heater in the van and stayed there until he started to scorch before moving. I can smell him now !

Enjoy your Max while you can and then send him home with no backward glances !

G


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,


Loking after a dog is is avery serious committment, its far far better that people say no this is not for us than to take a dog on and then regret it after.





norm


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > For some people that will sound like heresy but there you are.
> ...


Hi Grizzly, Yes, we have owned four dogs, all were loved dearly, and mourned when they died. Max is a Yorkshire terrier, cute as a button, will be missed when he goes, but has really made our minds up and cured some of our broodiness.
Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ca

You want one of >> these <,

Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Ca
> 
> You want one of >> these <,
> 
> Dave


   

Ca


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We are also 'dogless' at the moment. Our last one passed away at Christmas and so far we've resisted to urge to get another.
It's the first time in my life I haven't had a dog.

It takes a bit of getting used to, the house is very quiet and I miss having her to take a walk, especially on lovely summer evenings like tonight

However there are some advantages - 

the house is easier to keep clean,
the car windows don't have nose marks all over them, 
we don't have to worry about leaving her in the motorhome and having to rush back after only being out for a short while.

So, for the timebeing I will continue to get my doggy fix by clapping other people's canines - some of you will have already encountered me doing this at rallies :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful Dave    

Ca - I can understand how you feel.

As Gypsy is getting older I am considering our options. Shall we get another?
I know all the downsides but now that I am old I also know how to deal with them  

Firstly have a well trained dog that can be left with friends when necessary. This is just such a stress buster! My friend Maria dotes on Gypsy and always says that she will hide her under the stairs and tell me she has died one day. We went off to America for 3 months when my sister in law died and Gypsy was perfectly happy with Maria.

In order to have a well trained dog you need to get a puppy as young as you can (no older than 8 weeks and reared in the house) and socialise, socialise, socialise. The adult dog will then be bombproof. Training can be done at any age but you can not easily socialise an adult dog that missed out as a puppy.

Only have one dog. Friends will be happy to have just one dog.

My next puppy will, like the last, be crate trained so that I can have a clean, un-chewed house will she is being trained. 

In fact I am so broody for a puppy I could burst :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I thought I had a well trained dog till he ate my car 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Ca am glad having Max has made you realise one way or t'other that another dog at the mo is not to be. Maybe later you will change your mind, or maybe not you just never know.


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

We had two gorgeous Border Collies, but they died within 12 months of each other, 12 years old.

The last one died May last year, and we've resisted the urge to get another one, although we do miss them, dreadfully.

We had our first Winter away in Spain last year, and the freedom without 'the girls' was liberating, and we now have 'ahh' moments when we see Border Collies out and about.

I have no shame - approaching complete strangers, and asking if I may pet their dogs - need to get my fix some how!

Di


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We always had dogs all our married life (26 gloriously happy years, well 10 anyway !!)
We had two border collies who passed away about 7 years ago within a few weeks of each other, and both were about 14 years old. We decided not to have any more. I became ill 3 years ago and have had to retire,meaning I spend most days at home, bored out of my mind, and have limited mobility. My wife pushed for another dog and we finally decided to go for it and bought another border collie pup. She has changed my life. We play all day long and I am able to take her out on short walks but tire her out throwing balls etc. 
Yes, the house is a mess again, the garden is ruined, and her toys etc litter the place. 
She has taken to the MH really well and settles down quickly and sleeps most of any journey we have.
I absolutely love her to bits and wouldn't be without her.


----------

